# Mark Wahlberg been on the juice?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not had one of these threads in a while..... anyway, as above.http://www.flicksandbits.com/wp-con...Wahlberg+Mark+Wahlberg+Gets+Ripped+Pain-6.jpg

http://www.flicksandbits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Mark+Wahlberg+Mark+Wahlberg+Gets+Ripped+Pain-6.jpg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a bit


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Usually I see one of these threads and think here we go again someone got a little bigger and everyone gets excited but holy fuk. :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

You think!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like he's in pretty good shape from what you can see in the picture. Didn't he also gain a load of weight for a movie in the not so distant past?

Edit: I may be thinking of Matt Damond on second thoughts?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the camera adds 20 pounds........................of mass


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

He has always been in good shape really


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought I read something about a positive test in 2003... Could be talking sh!t though!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't see why he'd have to be, he's always been in good nick.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Jesus christ! - He's not half bulked up


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

looks good tbf


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You need to remember that he's only 5'5 tall


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

he's always been pretty bulked, he also spent a bit of time in prision if i remember correctly, so he may have been lifting heavy from a young age


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

rekcon guy pearce has aswell ..........looks like he's gettn his bird to jab him ere ...

he has bulked up for his new movie tho


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

LER said:


> View attachment 80678
> View attachment 80679
> 
> 
> ...












Looks natural to me, even if bigger than previous films.

It's no secret that actors use aas to get the physique needed for a film. Look at Christian Bale for example, most incredible transformations ever, but not healthy surely... Gained 70lbs in 2 months between The Machinist and Batman begins! :scared:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LiamM said:


> he's always been pretty bulked, he also spent a bit of time in prision if i remember correctly, so he may have been lifting heavy from a young age


Haha what makes you think being in prison at some point makes you big


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Haha what makes you think being in prison at some point makes you big


It was only 45 days too :tongue:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

they also have access to the best dieticans and trainers and afford the best food, no crappy chicken from tescos for these lads


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

He looks good.


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Looks like he's in pretty good shape from what you can see in the picture. Didn't he also gain a load of weight for a movie in the not so distant past?
> 
> Edit: I may be thinking of Matt Damond on second thoughts?


You mean Christian Bale?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Was big before he even started acting

/thread


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

barsnack said:


> they also have access to the best dieticans and trainers and afford the best food, no crappy chicken from tescos for these lads


tescos hate u right now


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Haha what makes you think being in prison at some point makes you big


It was something from an interview I heard him give around the CK adverts time, he described lifting weights as his focus to stay sane. Possible bul**** that made for good media but it makes sense


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

when he was rapping as marky mark he was always in great shape


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep sure he has!


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

I got to meet him in person 7 weeks ago.

Didnt look big in anyway.

Shook hands and posed for photos and autos with me, was very friendly.

A sound bloke.

This is a pic i took later at the cinema.

So 7 weeks on the juice since eh.

http://i.imgur.com/Js54K.jpg


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

He was never that big


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

The guy has great genetics so probably finds it fairly easy to put on size with or without the help of AAS.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks decent but he's been at it a long time, wasnt he a calvin klien model?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fat said:


>


DAMN Rock looks like a bad mofo! wouldnt want to mess with him :surrender:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

He's always had a good physique TBF


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

It's only now I've realised Mark Wahlberg was Marky Mark


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> It's only now I've realised Mark Wahlberg was Marky Mark


Here is some other things involving him you might not know ...


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

He played a small role in a film called Date Night in 2010 (really good if anyone hasnt seen it) and he is topless for most of his scenes lol. Anyway he looked really big, like I was suprised how big he was, however he seemed quite bloated/watery this was obviously him doing some serious bulking. In the more recent photos the OP posted he seems to have cut a bit since then revealing the muscle gained during that big bulk?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He's taken more than protein powder. :lol:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

NitroJoe said:


> Looks natural to me, even if bigger than previous films.
> 
> It's no secret that actors use aas to get the physique needed for a film. Look at Christian Bale for example, most incredible transformations ever, but not healthy surely... Gained 70lbs in 2 months between The Machinist and Batman begins! :scared:


thought the fighter was a cracking film


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

latblaster said:


> He's taken more than protein powder. :lol:


Creatine?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

he's definitely doing something right. You never see a hint of acne or gyno when the stars use do you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

He's done pretty well for himself , started off in a boy band then the face of Calvin Klein with Kate moss to making movies , he looks good !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> DAMN Rock looks like a bad mofo! wouldnt want to mess with him :surrender:


The rock pretty much has my ideal physique always been what i would love to achieve ..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

barsnack said:


> they also have access to the best dieticans and trainers and afford the best food, no crappy chicken from tescos for these lads


Thats what I was thinking will a PT kicking you out of bed at silly o'clock and dieticians tell you your eating this it can be done with out juice I think being famous the last thing you want is being in the papers saying your taking gear


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> The rock pretty much has my ideal physique always been what i would love to achieve ..



View attachment 80687


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> The rock pretty much has my ideal physique always been what i would love to achieve ..


It's not an out if this world goal, very achievable IMO


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Why does he have such a small weight in his hands? Or are they 20kg and he's just making mince meat of them lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's not an out if this world goal, very achievable IMO


6 foot 4, 19 stone and 10%........................... i wouldn't say very achievable


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's not an out if this world goal, very achievable IMO


yes mate i agree... apart from he has a bit of height on me so i would look a little more squat and thicker IMO !!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i agree... apart from he has a bit of height on me so i would look a little more squat and thicker IMO !!!


and whiter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BB2 said:


> 6 foot 4, 19 stone and 10%........................... i wouldn't say very achievable


lol, ok maybe hes not going to gain any height, but rock is fatter than 10% and flintys already 19 stone:rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BB2 said:


> 6 foot 4, 19 stone and 10%........................... i wouldn't say very achievable


mate the picture i have had from day 1 of rock was a little less defined and definitely achieveable this is the one i have always had.. just a nice condition and not ridiculously ripped or massive


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol the point i was getting at is

this is achievable



as opposed to this



just saying its not an 'out of this world' goal, i never said it would be a walk in the park!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol the point i was getting at is
> 
> this is achievable
> 
> ...


i knew what you meant mate.. who is anyone to p1ss on my dreams bro ??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought this was about celebrity juice , Gutted !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i knew what you meant mate.. who is anyone to p1ss on my dreams bro ??


lol i know, it was the other guy who was being a pernickety twatbag


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, ok maybe hes not going to gain any height, but rock is fatter than 10% and flintys already 19 stone:rolleye:


yeh, the height thing might be a problem, but on a serious note, the different between 19st @ 20% and 19st @ 10% is huge! (can anyone work out how much fat you'd have to lose(being 6.4)?) The rock is how i want to look too, but to keep the 19st and drop 10% bodyfat is years of graft. A good goal though


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

They both look like they just come out of a gay club


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Little stu said:


> They both look like they just come out of a gay club


whats wrong with that flower


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Little stu said:


> They both look like they just come out of a gay club


you got a problem with gays mate? My cock not good enough for ya?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

And of course he takes gear he's getting old like rest off us probably got hrt clinic to sort him out our test levels all drop eventually


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Little stu said:


> And of course he takes gear he's getting old like rest off us probably got hrt clinic to sort him out our test levels all drop eventually


especially if u been on gear for the past 20 years lol


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

good ol' Marky ;-)

well done!!!



NitroJoe said:


>


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

He's always been ripped **** now he's massive bet he's getting the rocks man juice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's always been into his physique and fair play to the fella IMO.

Looks pretty damn good to me.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate the little **** he's just to good of a shape looks right bumder on ck adverts tho


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wow the sh*t an actor has to put his body through, it must be tough


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

When you got 2 older sisters you know who marky mark is lol. He's always been ripped so no surprise at all he looks a bit hench 

But x2 on the rock being the ideal physique!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1010AD said:


> View attachment 80694
> 
> 
> Wow the sh*t an actor has to put his body through, it must be tough


Read the caption at the bottom of the pic, that's INSANE


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

wow! thats 7 stone in 5 months  jesus what was his diet


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Milky said:


> He's always been into his physique and fair play to the fella IMO.
> 
> Looks pretty damn good to me.


Just noticed your a Mod now. Congrats Milky!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Read the caption at the bottom of the pic, that's INSANE


Yeah his heart/organs were pretty much ready to die they were so weak, surprised they were strong enough to cope with that rapid weight gain, I reckon he was put on gear for that, no way he would of been able to cope otherwise.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Deeboy said:


> I got to meet him in person 7 weeks ago.
> 
> Didnt look big in anyway.
> 
> ...


Tbf Branch Warren and Ronny Rockel don't appear big whilst wearing long sleeve jackets, so he could easily be hiding his lesser size.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i belive us shorter blokes tend to look a bit more bulky i'm only 5.6 he does look good but he always has


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Wahlberg juiced when he was younger, he's been open about that.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

He's playing a bodybuilder in the film. Be pointless training for a part like that without gear imo. Unless he has a few years to go for it, which i doubt he did.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The rock easily achievable?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Marky Mark looks well. I'd be happy with that look.

Can i do it un-juiced?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

superdazzler said:


> Marky Mark looks well. I'd be happy with that look.
> 
> Can i do it un-juiced?


Are you asking for permission? If so, then no, you need to get on it ASAP.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> The rock easily achievable?


Looks like a product of german volume training with the shakeweight:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> The rock easily achievable?


who said easily


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff,

steady on mate, the grin doesnt make it right mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How to kill a thread with one sentence ^^^

FTR mate, I get on with fat and he would of taken it in the spirit it is intended, hence the grin, I just hope u will be this quick to edit other ppls posts for joking!!


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

1010AD said:


> wow! thats 7 stone in 5 months  jesus what was his diet


Pizza and Ice cream!



Daily Mail said:


> He said: 'The director, Christopher Nolan, asked me to try and put on as much weight as I could because he would find it very difficult to convince the studio to cast me if I was a beanpole.
> 
> 'In doing so I overdid it because I was enjoying gorging. I was ignoring advice about taking it slowly because my stomach had shrunk, and I should just go with soups.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1199847/Christian-Bale-goes-method-actor-loses-weight-new-film-role.html#ixzz1rGVA20ty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> How to kill a thread with one sentence ^^^
> 
> FTR mate, I get on with fat and he would of taken it in the spirit it is intended, hence the grin, I just hope u will be this quick to edit other ppls posts for joking!!


Fair enough mate my mistake.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, ok maybe hes not going to gain any height, but rock is fatter than 10% and flintys already 19 stone:rolleye:


Flints 19stone!?!? Wtf. Pics or bs.

Flinty how tall are you mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mey said:


> Flints 19stone!?!? Wtf. Pics or bs.
> 
> Flinty how tall are you mate?


He's 6ft9 mate


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He's 6ft9 mate


Wtf, never messing with him again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> He's 6ft9 mate


4ft 9 you mean.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We talking height or circumference?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

4ft9 circumference, 6ft9 height.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Flinty 6ft 9 ??/ holy


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

hendrix said:


> He has always been in good shape really


agreed, i remember him in the basketball diaries as a young lad and he looked in good nick! geneticaly he has got it imo


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeh god knows who he is or what films hes in but hes looking in top nick epsechilay those shoulders


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> yeh god knows who he is or what films hes in but hes looking in top nick epsechilay those shoulders


Apparently he's doing a film about pikeys next. You can watch it on someone else's tv


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He started in New kids on the block as the one with the abs etc...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Apparently he's doing a film about pikeys next. You can watch it on someone else's tv


bt my tvs bigger than your tv


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> He started in New kids on the block as the one with the abs etc...


I hope you only know this due to female relatives... :lol:


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

MutantX said:


> I hope you only know this due to female relatives... :lol:


It was actually his brother Donny (no female relatives :OP)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> I hope you only know this due to female relatives... :lol:





RocoElBurn said:


> It was actually his brother Donny (no female relatives :OP)


GITS !!

I am unfortuantly old enough to remember them.

And they did some bangin tunes man !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> bt my tvs bigger than your tv


it probably is my tv! :cursing:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> And they did some bangin tunes man !


This deserves instant mod status removal :gun_bandana:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

MutantX said:


> it probably is my tv! :cursing:


i think your a complete tool mate you come up wit the oldest jokes and still think its funny to do so get a life lmfao


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i thought its pretty obvious tbh?

lol @ the pic of him with the rock.

matt damon, mark wahlberg, and somewhat leonardo dicaprio look similar


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i think your a complete tool mate you come up wit the oldest jokes and still think its funny to do so get a life lmfao


Ha told!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

more to the point he really needs to sort his hair out, it looks like uriels


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

straughany10 said:


> he was never in a boyband mate, that was his brother Donnie that was in NKOTB


He was in it but he spewed it early on mate re Wikipedia


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> He was in it but he spewed it early on mate re Wikipedia


he said on top gear he got lifted and thats why he wasnt in the band from memory, got dropped?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

evad said:


> he said on top gear he got lifted and thats why he wasnt in the band from memory, got dropped?


God knows mate, pretty sure that was his big break tho, that got him the Calvin gig and here we are today.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i thought its pretty obvious hes on gear? i mean it would be almost impossible to look like that naturally without many years of dedication, and i doubt this guy has that much time to dedicate to training tbh. definitely in awesome shape, but shame he cant grow vertically LOL


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

It funny how everyone is on steroids lol..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

straughany10 said:


> Apologies, didn't realise.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone thinks he's on gear, surly those results are possible without steroids, it's not like he's mahusive.


Possibly because its easier to believe that than accept he worked hard for what he's got mate.

Eases the conscience thinking others are cheating and look better than you.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Either way he's always been in cracking shape


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Apologies, didn't realise.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone thinks he's on gear, surly those results are possible without steroids, it's not like he's mahusive.


That is not natural in that short space of time.



Milky said:


> Possibly because its easier to believe that than accept he worked hard for what he's got mate.
> 
> Eases the conscience thinking others are cheating and look better than you.


Agreed. My friend at work is like this about everyone bigger than him lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That is not natural in that short space of time.
> 
> Agreed. My friend at work is like this about everyone bigger than him lol


thing is, hes probably right lol, does he know u do gear?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> thing is, hes probably right lol, does he know u do gear?


I don't do gear!

Lol yes he knows and he's envious, know anyone like this? He gets really bìtchy and jealous about my weights going up each week and he's stuck benching 75kg(he's trained 1.5 years longer than me).

The thing is he doesn't pay attention to his diet, rest or trains nowhere near hard enough.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

In the words od Dan Duchaine

"Once you use steroids, your whole outlook on your sport changes, usually irrevocably. You will find a pessimism, a cynicism about the sport and its athletes that you probably didn't have before. This negativism has a way of sometimes creeping into your view of other things in your day to day life. Granted, this changed outlook is probably closer to actual reality than your previous mental state but I've not seen athletes happier because of it."


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Bet he cringes now when he hears these hahahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Was his big break not in Boogie nights ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the same guy from the bill on itv.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2125851/Muscly-Mark-Wahlbergs-big-biceps-just-compete-The-Rock-set-Pain-Gain.html


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Could use a few more squats


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Hollywood actors are 'well known' to be spending around $10,000 a year on H.G.H., I have read recently.

Actors who use H.G.H. have one major advantage over athletes who do. "There's no real stigma about performance enhancing," says one filmmaker. "Acting is a business that operates on the any-means-necessary thing. It's not like sports. There's less prejudice about altering your body."

Producers and studios routinely urge actors to "enhance" their appearance by way of, say, boob jobs, rhinoplasty, capped teeth, or buttocks implants. And acting is, after all, the art of transformation. The producer explains: "An actor's view would be 'Well, it wasn't really me who did H.G.H. It was just the character.'"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

KingMJ said:


> Hollywood actors are 'well known' to be spending around $10,000 a year on H.G.H., I have read recently.
> 
> Actors who use H.G.H. have one major advantage over athletes who do. "There's no real stigma about performance enhancing," says one filmmaker. "Acting is a business that operates on the any-means-necessary thing. It's not like sports. There's less prejudice about altering your body."
> 
> Producers and studios routinely urge actors to "enhance" their appearance by way of, say, boob jobs, rhinoplasty, capped teeth, or buttocks implants. And acting is, after all, the art of transformation. The producer explains: "An actor's view would be 'Well, it wasn't really me who did H.G.H. It was just the character.'"


could that work in court 'wasnt me officer, it was gary glitter in the new movie im starring in'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mey said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2125851/Muscly-Mark-Wahlbergs-big-biceps-just-compete-The-Rock-set-Pain-Gain.html


fat fcuk :rolleye:


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

just needs to cut 10-15 lbs of fat/water he would look pretty sick


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

He went jail for racist assaults...


----------



## extreme515 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey, i'm just starting out and was hoping someone can help me out with legitamite online website from which to order gear from.


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Unless he's filming he probably has nothing better to do than hit the gym and shag sexy chick groupies, which go hand in hand really. I want his life!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

extreme515 said:


> hey, i'm just starting out and was hoping someone can help me out with legitamite online website from which to order gear from.


Bye... :2guns:


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

extreme515 said:


> hey, i'm just starting out and was hoping someone can help me out with legitamite online website from which to order gear from.


lol


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Kn23 said:


> Unless he's filming he probably has nothing better to do than hit the gym and shag sexy chick groupies, which go hand in hand really. I want his life!!!!


He's a married father of four and devoted family man by all accounts. He's also a business man, producer and director so I'd say the lifestyle he based Entourage on, is long behind him. Still not a bad life though!


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

the rock lookin ****in juicy


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

btw marky mark has always been into lifting, here he is aged like 19 or something


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bert Stare said:


> the rock lookin ****in juicy


If there ever was a need for a man to play a bad mofo/action here then Rock was made for it. Even looking at the pics makes me want to avoid him! Fvcking attitude; don't mess with me cvnt or I'll rip you a new asshole


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

ive heard before that the rock has had to have gyno surgery...dont no how much truths in it but there are rumours on the net


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

nah mark wahlbergs hair looks to thick to be on the juice :tongue:


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

MrM said:


> thought the fighter was a cracking film


Agreed! Even better when you saw who Bale was portraying as he had him down to a tee.

Just on gaining so much in two months - defo not healthy but as he was starved in the machinist and pretty badly starved you do get quite a rebound when you begin eating properly again.

Not the same but I went from 13st9 after a rowing training camp to 15st in one week after I came back and took a week of less training. My normal weight was in the 15st range.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

if you watch the basketball diarys film with marky mark n lio di caprio (great btw) you can see the condition he was in from a young age. i read about him admitting to gear use in his early years. always had a good shape. he's done great for himself, changed his life around etc he was a bit of a toe'rag seemingly.


----------



## samar (Jul 28, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg has improved his physique for 2013 movie 'Pain & Gain' . Though he has already in a good shape thanks for the movie 'The Fighter' he just need to add up 40 pounds extra. He has done all this in just 5 weeks before the shooting started.

Resource : Mark Wahlberg Workout in hollywoodworkout.net


----------

